# BIOS Password



## forganfd (Mar 26, 2009)

I have an e-Machine running VISTA HOME .Not knowing what i was doing ,I inadvertantly put a password in the BIOS .I lost the password an now system has locked up. Can anyone tell me how to get out of this mess. I have already tried takeing out the internal batt. That didnt help. Thanks Chuck Lemieux


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

Unfortunately forum rules forbid us from helping with passwords. I suggest you contact eMachine support if they have any.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

This thread was closed by a moderator as we cannot assist with password issues, as mentioned above. Please refer to the site rules.


----------

